# Azure DMOC - CC shell Software



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi
I believe I have a copy v3.1.8.01. I got it online.
PM me an email address and Ill send you what I have.
cheers
Tim


----------



## anup (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi

Thanks Tim!! For the help.

you can mail me at : [email protected] 


anup
junior member


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Anup

Email sent.

Cheers


----------



## EVGetz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there - am having the same issue: I have the computer connected and CCShell program running to the point of it wanting the ccs file, but the ccs file I am using is not the correct one. Rewrote the build code no in the right spots to 'trick' CCShell, but I suspect the ccs file I have is too old (Jan 2009) for my controller (March 2011) and so still won't open. 

Am looking for a late version of a ccs file - my EV was built in 2011 with a DMoC445 and AC24LS motor. (The ccs file for the controller was not with the car when I bought it). Car has been running flawlessly for 2 years before now cutting out every 5 or less minutes. Am guessing it is an overtemp trip - but I need the fault codes!

NB: CCShell program I have is 3.1.8.01 

Many thanks
Bryce


----------



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

EVElvis said:


> Hi
> I believe I have a copy v3.1.8.01. I got it online.
> PM me an email address and Ill send you what I have.
> cheers
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Any chance you still have the software? I recently got a Blade Electron MkIV (uses a DMOC445 controller), but performance is very poor. I suspect the controller is current limiting the motor (get better performance going in reverse!!).

I've sent you a PM as well, just wanted to mention it here in case anyone else has the software.

Thanks,
Duncan.


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Duncan

Email sent

Best Regards

Tim


----------



## mazdaec (Oct 15, 2015)

EVElvis said:


> Hi
> I believe I have a copy v3.1.8.01. I got it online.
> PM me an email address and Ill send you what I have.
> cheers
> Tim


Hello Tim.
Please send me an e-mail ([email protected]) program СС shell v3.1.8.01. I will be very grateful to you


----------



## vova_mobil (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello Tim.
Please send me an e-mail ([email protected]) program СС shell v3.1.8.01. I will be very grateful to you
Ford Tranzit Connect AGV Europe 2011


----------



## bluefxstc (Dec 29, 2007)

Tim, 

If you could send me a copy of СС shell v3.1.8.01 I would appreciate it. I am attempting to put a drive train from a Ford Transit Connect in a Land Rover Freelander and I will problably need it at some point. The email address is ([email protected]). Thank you


----------



## LM-EV (Jun 29, 2016)

EVElvis said:


> Hi
> I believe I have a copy v3.1.8.01. I got it online.
> PM me an email address and Ill send you what I have.
> cheers
> Tim


Tim,

Can you please send me your copy of ccShell to [email protected]? I'm building an EV with a DMOC445 and AC24, but am having quite a difficult time trying to find any software, documentation, or ccs files, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

All the best,
Lorin


----------



## adriftatsea (Oct 5, 2015)

v3.1.8.01:
https://rbfi.io/dl.php?key=/SvBm/azurefiles.rar
MD5 Checksum: 99 06 57 b1 fb 08 a3 cf a0 62 df 55 fd 31 20 13


----------



## jjohns101 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a code for the out-side air temp circuit fail reads -0c can find the sensor or any info where tis located help??


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

jjohns101 said:


> I have a code for the out-side air temp circuit fail reads -0c can find the sensor or any info where tis located help??


Saw this on a forum: _ transitgeoff wrote:_its under the o/s wing, it clips into the chassie leg in front of the wheel, near your foglight


----------



## Spitsky (Sep 6, 2016)

Could you possibly send me a copy please so I can use it on my DMOC-645LC controller?

Thanks 

Dave ([email protected])



bluefxstc said:


> Tim,
> 
> If you could send me a copy of СС shell v3.1.8.01 I would appreciate it. I am attempting to put a drive train from a Ford Transit Connect in a Land Rover Freelander and I will problably need it at some point. The email address is ([email protected]). Thank you


----------



## chtsatsa (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello from Greece

We are working on Rx8 conversion with DMOC 645. I am looking for СС shell v3.1.8.01. I will be very grateful if someone send me PM the link for the programm. (email: [email protected])

Thank you very much!


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

You can download it here:
http://www.wolftronix.com/motorControllers.htm


----------



## chtsatsa (Nov 24, 2016)

WolfTronix said:


> You can download it here:
> http://www.wolftronix.com/motorControllers.htm


Thank you very much WolfTronix!


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

No problem. 

And to preemptively answer your next question...
All the .ccs files I have are located here:
http://www.wolftronix.com/CCS/

So for example if you are looking for the following .css file:
BB-09-48-CC-13-F0-F4-A0.ccs

http://www.wolftronix.com/CCS/BB-09-48-CC-13-F0-F4-A0.ccs

Most browsers will interpenetrate it as an XML file (which it is), so you will need to do a "save as" to your PC.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I moved this thread to a more suitable section. 
The Help Desk section is meant for site related issues and concerns. 

I hope you guys get the answers you are looking for. 
Enjoy the site!

Richard.


----------



## chtsatsa (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello from Greece again!!

We are working on Rx8 conversion with DMOC 645, does anyone have ccs file: 9d-c7-1c-f3-a0-b7-42-dd? (email: [email protected])

Thank you!


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Wolf did say you could get the CCS files from his website and covered how to do that. Here's the direct link:

http://www.wolftronix.com/CCS/9D-C7-1C-F3-A0-B7-42-DD.ccs


----------



## chtsatsa (Nov 24, 2016)

CKidder said:


> Wolf did say you could get the CCS files from his website and covered how to do that. Here's the direct link:
> 
> http://www.wolftronix.com/CCS/9D-C7-1C-F3-A0-B7-42-DD.ccs


Thank you, Ckidder!

I already talk with Wolf, i didn't have access to his link, it appears: "You don't have permission to access /CCS/ on this server"

I really thank you and Wolf!!


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, you have to direct link to the file, you can't browse the directory.
I have tried to change the permission on the directory, but it won't let me.
The web hosting company probably wants more money to enable that feature. ;P


----------



## Grigoriy Kuzmuk (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello. I'm doing electric car Audi A2 repair. I would like to help you find ccs for GUID A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26.Will be very grateful to everyone.


----------



## motte (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Grigoriy,
I'm searching as well for an ccs file for A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26.
Do you had success last year with your DMOC and the A2?

Regards
Michael


----------



## peter_NL (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello All,

I am working on a non-runner Audi A2 as well - converted by LE Mobile / Bosch Leipzig using Azure Dynamics AC24LS and DMOC445.

This 2004 Audi A2 was converted to full EV in 2011 in Germany. Firstly I repaired the battery pack (86 LiFePO4 cells in series) and it now delivers about 300 Volts as required.

For reasons unknown to me (and to the previous owner of the car) the motor does not start spinning properly even in neutral (and worse so with a gear engaged on axle stands and even worse when trying to drive). Once it runs, the response to the pedal feels quite normal, but after a full stop getting away is hardly possible.

I am now trying to figure out what the problem is.

After getting an old laptop with XP and COM1-port I was able to talk to my DMOC445. Hyperterminal reported GUID A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26 (sounds familiar, no?).

But like many, I did not receive any computer files with my car...

To get access to the controller, I modified an abitrary ccs-file (the first one I could find for build-B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98) and put my GUID in the <build> AND in the </build> XML-tags.
This worked fine and using ccShell3 I can see rpm change if I turn a roadwheel (with the car in second gear).
I could also download the par-file.

This is where I am today. If you wish to try my ccs-file, you can download it from my website: www.maathuis.info/A2e/FRC-032S-3005-004-0008.ccs

Greetings form the Netherlands!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What does this A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26 ccs file have that the others don't? Im looking for ccs files for the DMOC 645 because I have the big brother to the 445 and wanted to try that with the AC24 motor at a high voltage and higher current. My ccs file is labeled as such. (SFT-10-1631-000_2008_03_10.ccs). AC24 motor and DMOC445 for the Porsche AC Kit.


----------



## peter_NL (Oct 26, 2019)

The A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26.ccs-file was apparently used in several Audi A2 EV-conversions. I have not been able to find it and neither have Grigoriy from Greece nor Michael from Germany.

I have found and downloaded 4 ccs-files varying in size (124 to 470 kBytes, appr. 4,000 to 21,000 lines XML), so there are considerable differences between ccs-files which I have not yet been able to determine.

The file I use (B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98.ccs modified to trick ccShell3) is the smallest, so your question might as well be: what do the other ccs-files have that B4-B5... does not have? I don't know yet, but will report as I discover.

So far I cannot make much sense of the numbers in my par-file e.g. PosOverspeed = 874 and NegOverspeed = 20000, where the AC24LS motor spec says max 13,000 rpm). Other par-files show 12000 for both Pos and Neg, which makes more sense.

I will try another ccs-file (modified) and see whether these numbers change.


----------



## motte (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello,

I also try with the modified GUID in several ccs files. But I'm searching for some Parameter, those I couldn't found in this files and apparently some values was shown wrong.


But this week I found a filename in a Video from Wolftronix. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG1BaiZtRRw&t=339s

He use there a file called CND-03FB-302A-003-0024.ccs and you can find this file in his directory. It is the one for A8-92-92-FF-CB-5B-C3-26.


http://www.wolftronix.com/CCS/CND-03FB-302A-003-0024.ccs


With my controller that works fine. I found the parameters I'm searching for. I'm also able to modify parameter.

Unfortunate my motor don't spin up to now. Still some work to do ....

Michael


----------



## peter_NL (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks a million Michael!

That is exactly the file I was looking for. I tried it immediately and now the numbers in my PAR-file make sense.
My next step will be to switch from CAN-control to pedal-control mode (set EEXControlMode to 1) and see if the motor can be made to start spinning more smoothly by hand compared to by CAN.

If you would like to compare PAR-files: http://www.maathuis.info/A2e/CND-03FB-302A-003-0024_2019-11-22.par


----------



## peter_NL (Oct 26, 2019)

I recently contacted the company (Bosch / Scheil in Leipzig) that did a few Audi A2 conversions including mine. I descibed the symptoms I had and they suggested to check the cabling from controller to motor.

This is what I found (controller side):
http://www.maathuis.info/A2e/cabling1.jpg

And this is what I found (motor side):
http://www.maathuis.info/A2e/cabling2.jpg

Due to prolonged mechanical stress one of the three cables to the motor was completely ripped off...

Today I repaired the connection and my car runs like new!


----------



## motte (Feb 12, 2019)

Congratulation Peter, that's good news. A simple error.


I made also some progress. My motor is running, but only with very low speed, maybe 10 rpm. With a higher throttle position it starts to vibrate. I think it has a very high current. It say MOTOR_STATE_MAX_AC_CURRENT_REACHED and now also THERMAL LIMIT ACTIVE. The heatsink temperature is 28°C, the room is 15. That can't be normal, there is no torque on the engine.

My Speed Sensor doesn't work correct, that's one of the errors. It shows only 22, 0 or -24 rpm, doesn't matter how it is turned.

I bought a complete carset with controller, engine, battery, charger, DC/DC Converter, BMS, etc. It was built of from a exhibition visitor train, based on an Defender. But I hat not seen it installed and it is not complete. Some Wire and the EV-Control Unit is missing. My Engine is the Siemens / Ford Motor, designed for the Electric Ranger by Azure Dynamics.


----------



## peter_NL (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks Michael!

I understand you've got the more powerful Siemens motor - I don't know where the speed sensor sits in that motor. In my AC24LS it is part of the rear motor bearing and produced by SKF. I have a small box (WIH-020078-002) between speed sensor and DMOC445 - I suspect it converts the two pulse trains (both 50% duty cycle, 90 degrees phase shift between them) to something the controller prefers.

Have you been able to actually measure the currents (per phase) yourself? The error-message MAX_CURRENT... seems a bit strange without any torque being delivered.

Are you controlling the DMOC445 using some switches and a potentiometer or by CAN-messages?


----------



## motte (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Peter,

thanks for that link. I already read from that converter and I'm not sure if I need that. The connection between engine and converter was not part of my bundle.

My next step will be to understand that signal the hall sensor send and why DMOC create that stupid result out of that.

I was not able to measure the current. I observed the voltage. It dropped down from 210 to 190 Volts before the DOMC shut down because of the overheating. That takes less than on minute! I don't like to repeat that try.

I use a self create pedal control box with switch and potentiometer. That is easer to handle as the CAN commands. I have no control unit and create CAN Massages from a Notebook by keybord. EEXControlMode is set to 1.


----------



## quickstart (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I was wondering if anyone can help with getting a version of CCShell. The computer it was on is long gone and the project has sat to long until now.
it was for the DMOC 445.

Thanks,

PF


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi
I noticed that i have a copy saved yesterday. PM your email address and i can send.
cheers
Tim


----------



## quickstart (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi Tim


EVElvis said:


> Hi
> I noticed that i have a copy saved yesterday. PM your email address and i can send.
> cheers
> Tim


 Hi Tim,
That is great! you can email me at : [email protected]
Thanks so much!
Peter


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Peter
I tried to send it with changed file extension, but it seems google mail keeps rejecting it whatever i do.
So i sent it via We Transfer. Hope you get it ok.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

hi all, if anyone interesting, this is link to Ford Azure EV maintenance program and schematic








TCBEV SOFTWARE FOR TRANSIT CONNECT AZURE


HI I M LOOKING FOR THE TCBEV SOFTWARE FOR TRANSIT CONNECT AZURE OR NISSAN LEAF IF SOMEBODY CAN LEAD ME TO IT WOULD BE APRECIATE THANKS CG




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------

